# +++ DVD Review "The Collective"+++



## Phil Claus (21. Oktober 2004)

"The Collective" a 16mm Mountainbike Film - es gibt wohl kaum ein grösseres Understatement als die eigene Beschreibung des Kollektives für ihr Werk. Um es vorwegzunehmen, es ist ein Meisterwerk, d.h. der beste Mountainbike Movie, den ich bis zum heutigen Tage gesehen habe. Don't miss it. Die Jungs von NSMB.com haben mir bereits während der Dreharbeiten zu "The Collective" berichtet, dass mit diesem Film neue Maßstäbe gesetzt werden würden. Und auch was ich von unseren Ridern Thomas, Wade, und Darren über die Dreharbeiten hörte, machte mich mehr als neugierig. Ein Film über Mountainbiking, Riding aus der Sicht der Fahrer, was die Freude am Fahren ausmacht, eine Expression Ihrer Ideen und Vorstellung, kombiniert mit neuen Aufnahmetechniken. Hohe Ansprüche, die mich noch neugieriger machten. Und dann kam der Tag, an dem mein Paket von NSMB.com eintraf, und kurz darauf schiebte ich die DVD in den Player und harrte der Dinge, die da kommen mögen. Push Play and off we go. Forget all the films you've seen before. Ein Start, wie ich in noch nie gesehen hatte. Was für ein Unterschied zu dem, was wir von Bike Movies gewöhnt sind. Something totally different. Die Vorstellung der Fahrer und Sponsoren, die Kommentare des Collectives setzten den Ton für den gesamten Film, und dann die erste Sektion, Tyler, Darren, und Thomas in the Utah Dessert. Forget the Utah Dust Ride von "Kranked 5", this is the real deal. Und nach wenigen Minuten begreife ich, von was die Boys gesprochen haben. Hier ist er  endlich, der Film, der die Essenz, den Flow des Mountainbikings wiederspiegelt. What a revelation in comparison with the bike porns, we sometimes get served. Jede Sektion hat ein anderes Feeling, aber die Grundstimmung ist immer die gleiche, man muss es einfach gesehen haben. Die nächste Sektion führt uns gemeinsam mit Dave Watson und Andrew Shandron abseits der Zivilsation zu den wundervollsten Singletrails im Hochgebirge - that what Mountainbiking is all about. Ryan Leech, was kam man noch über ihn sagen, ausser, dass er Trial riding revolutioniert hat, und wer dachte, dass nach "Kranked 5" oder "Manifesto" (beide bei NSMB.com erhältlich) nichts mehr kommen kann, hat sich getäuscht. Die Lines die Ryan sieht sind wahre Visionen, und Inspirationen für jeden von uns. Next - Whistler, just beautiful, und dann die "Young guns", Matt Hunter und Steve Romaniuk just ripping it. Ein Red Bull Special des Collectives, bevor wir als absoluten Höhepunkt vom North Shore der Surfer (Hawai) zum North Shore der Biker (BC) wandern. Cinematagrophy, Soundtrack, Riding, die Kommentare der Rider über Ihre Motivation, über Ihre Emotionen bevor, während, und nach dem Ride, just incredible. Die Bonussektionen würden jeder anderen Faeture-Presentation alle Ehre machen, insbesondere das Kapitel "Behind the Scenes" über die Entstehung des Films ist ein absolutes Muss. Der beste Film, den ich bis dato sehen durfte. Ein absolutes "Must have" in der Kollektion eines jeden Mountainbikers. Und mein Tip, bestellt bei NSMB.com (Click here to order). Aus mehreren Gründen, a. die Jungs sind günstig und zuverlässig, b.NSMB.com haben Titel schneller verfügbar als die Europäischen Anbieter, c. NSMB.com führt Titel, die bei uns nicht erhältlich sind, und last, but not least, die Jungs dort sind einfach super, sei es als Infoquelle, oder einfach nur dem Fakt, dass Sie soviel für uns Mountainbiker und den Sport tun, nur weil sie davon überzeugt sind, von Bikern für Biker. Support our buddies.

Anm.: Ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung und meiner Arbeit für einige Mountainbikefilmproduktionen, wie schwer es ist, ein solches Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen. Um uns auch weiterhin Filme sichern zu können an denen wir unsere Freude haben, kauft bitte eure eigenen Kopien der Filme, don't copy or download them, thanks.


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi Phil, 

ich kann mich deinem (durchaus) Ausführlichem Text über "The Collective" nur anschließen! Das was die Jungs da auf die Bildschirmröhre gezaubert haben stellt wirklich alles in den schatten was jeh an MountainBike und besonders an Freeride Filmen da gewesen ist! Ich hab mein Exemplar von "The Collective" seit ca. Anfang September und mein DVD Player hat seit dem, jeden Tag die Freude die Scheibe abzuspielen! Bis heute!! Obwohl man die Tricks, den Style, die Moves und jede Sequenz schon auswendig kennt, entdeckt man trotzdem immer wieder was neues.
Bleibt nur eins zu sagen:  waiting for "Collective 2"!!  und der wird nach dem Erfolg sicher kommmmen!!

RIP IT UP,
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (21. Oktober 2004)

Hab mir grad über die von Claus genannte Homepage 3 Filme bestellt. The Collective, Red Bull Rampage 3 u. Kranked 5. Lt. Bestellung fallen keine Versandkosten, usw. an (bin ja mal gespannt ob dass stimmt).
Hab mir nach 2-3 Jahren mal wieder was gegönnt u. bin mal gespannt wie die neuen Filme sich im Vergleich zu den Klassikern Kranked 1,2, NWD 1,2, usw. verbessert haben.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. Oktober 2004)

Das mit den Versandkosten kann ich fast nicht glauben! Ich meine die DVD's kommen aus Canada und da werden bestimmt noch kosten anfallen!? Halte uns auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden was dabei raus kommt..
Aber auf alle Fälle wünsch ich dir viel Spaß beim schauen wenn die neuen Vid's kommen!
Kleiner Tip von mir: Halte dir das beste für den Schluss auf!! Damit meine ich "The Collective".


----------



## h-walk (21. Oktober 2004)

Gab schon viele sehr positive statements zu "the collective". Ich hab die DVD seit August und hab mir die anderen Vids seitdem nicht mehr angeschaut. Man möchte soooo gerne mitfahren, wenn man mit Watson, Shandro & Co auf die Singletracks geht...Wahnsinn auch Steve Romaniuk und Matt Hunter...  

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Oktober 2004)

@freeridechecker:
Bzgl. der Versandkosten: Scheint wohl ne Aktion zu sein. Die Versandkosten standen drin bei Buchung von Kranked 5 u. Red Bull Rampage. Als ich dann The Collective noch hinzugefügt habe sind sie weggefallen. Hat ja auch Claus geschrieben.
Mal sehen. Ich werde berichten.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## kukuk3000 (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe mir auch die DVD The Collectiv in Canada bestellt. Es gibt wirklich kein Porto bei dieser DVD. Also bestellt am 22 Oktober und heute am 29 lag sie im Briefkasaten. Was ich Heute abend schaue weiss ich jetzt schon

Gruss Florian


----------



## Phil Claus (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi Florian,

I am glad, that you like the service of NSMB.com.

Tell your friends about it, and have fun watching the film tonight, and please do let me know, how you liked it.

Until then 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Dirt Gott (30. Oktober 2004)

da hat phil und freeridechecker recht!!!! der film ist sooo hammer das der bei mir jeden tag aufm computer im repeat läuft  
The Collective ist mal was ganz anderes, nicht nur harte drops und so, bei dem film geht es um style und flow was die musik abrundet!!!!

Weiß villeicht jemand van " The Collective 2" rauskommt


----------



## kukuk3000 (30. Oktober 2004)

Wau 
Einfach nur schön. Echt der hammer dieser Film. Man kann glaube ich zu recht sagen dass es noch nie einen solchen Bike Film gab. Das ganze ist ein in sich stimmiges Werk aus phantastischen Aufnahmen passender Musik und nicht zu guter letzt Biker die einem mal wieder zeigen warum wir das Biken in all seinen Phasetten lieben, von Droppen bis Singeltrail ist alles dabei.
Es gibt nur einen einzigen Hacken an der Sache, es scheisst einen echt an wenn der Film zuende ist, von mir aus könnte stundenlang so weiter gehen.
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich dieses Meisterwerk in seine DVD Sammlung aufzunehmen 

Gruss der begeisterte Florian


----------



## kukuk3000 (1. November 2004)

Hallo MÃ¤dels und Jungs
Jetzt bin ich doch etwas enttÃ¤uscht Ã¼ber den Service von NSMB.com. Da sieht man es fÃ¤llt kein Porto an wenn man diese DVD, via Schiff bestellt. Steht auch so im bestÃ¤tigungs Mail. Aber ich habe soeben einen Brief von der Kreditkartenfirma erhalten und was muss ich da feststellen es wurde doch Porto verlangt und zwar 
Shipping Method:	Outside North America via airmail	13.95 CDN 
Naja egal die DVD war fÃ¼r mich so noch immer 3â¬ billiger wie wenn ich sie hier in der Schweiz bestellt hÃ¤tte
Das ganze trÃ¼bt aber trotzdem etwas das Bild vom Shop von NSMB

hab noch zwei Bilder angehÃ¤ngt einmal wie ich es per Schiff weltweit ohne Porto bestellt hatte und wie es via Flugzeug mit Porto geliefert wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (2. November 2004)

Hi Florian,

ich empfehle Dir, die entsprechenden Belege inklusive Deiner Darstellung via E-mail mit der Bitte um Gutschrift/Bearbeitung an NSMB.com weiterzuleiten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Dir der versehentlich berechnete Betrag gutgeschrieben wird.

Keep me posted

Phil


----------



## Augus1328 (2. November 2004)

@kukuk3000:

aha, da bin ich mal gespannt wie`s mir ergeht. Ich hab einen Tag vor Dir bestellt aber bis jetzt noch nichts erhalten. Bin eh mal gespannt wie lange die Lieferung dauert.

Wäre ne Frechheit wenn ich Porto bezahlen müsste u. sicherlich das letzte Mal, dass ich bei denen bestelle. Und dann noch den Stress auf Englisch das Porto monieren zu müssen. Darauf steh ich wirklich nicht.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (2. November 2004)

Also collective ist der erste film den ich legal erworben habe.
und als ich den film dann sah dachte ich nur ******* der ist ja wohl mal voll behindert weil ich an die pausenlosen stunts von disorder und co. gewöhnt war.
doch dann habe ich ihn mir ein zweites mal angesehen und habe erkannt wie geil der film ist man muss sich einfach entspannt nach hinten lehnen und einfach nur genißen.
die tollen landschaften( Das satte saftige grass in hawai ) und die super kamera einstellungen zwingen einen praktisch dazu sich sein bike zu krallen und richtig zu freeriden, also nicht nach der größe gehen sondern einfach die umgebung genießen

man habe ich wieder ne schieße geschreiben


----------



## kukuk3000 (3. November 2004)

Hallo Ich bins schonwieder
Also habe mal heute ein holpriges Mail an NSMB geschickt und bin gespannt wie das weiter geht.
Aber noch was zum Film. Hier in der WG in der ich wohne haben wir erst seit 2 Wochen einen DVD Player am Fernseher angeschlossen, sonst habe ich halt immer am Computer geschaut.
Also ich DVD the Collectiv in den DVD Player reingeschoben und mir den Film 2 mal angeschaut und er war immer in Schwarz-Weiss Heute die Scheibe mal in den Compi geschoben und siehe da Farbe strahlt mir entgegen. Habe nur 2 MInuten in Farbe gesehen, muss jetzt mal ins Bett. Aber so wie ich das sehe kommt der Film für meinen geschmack fast besser in S-W rüber, sollte sich jeder mal so anschauen. Morgen schaue ich ihn mir ganz in Farbe an und werde dann mein definitives Urteil hier nochmal kundtun

mfg
Florian


----------



## Thomas (4. November 2004)

Phil, deiner Bewertung stimme ich voll zu - absolut top!

The Collective DVD zu gewinnen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=140706

Thomas


----------



## kukuk3000 (4. November 2004)

Also wegen dem Porto habe ich denen ein Mail geschrieben und als Antwort folgendes bekommen
I'm sorry Florian,

The shipping you chose was for orders that included the Red Bull 
Rampage 3 DVD only.

I'm sorry that wasn't clearer.  If all shipping was free we wouldn't 
need the other options.

Thanks for your order,
Cam

Ok ich gebe zu wenn man das ganze so anschaut ist es schon klar, aber es ist nicht optimal dargelegt wenn man bestellt.

Ok Nun zum Schwarz-Weiss oder Farbe
Hab mir den Film unterdessen auch noch 2 mal in Farbe angeschaut und ich muss sagen das ist ein grosser unterschied. In Farbe erkennt man mehr Details, aber in S-W kommt das Feeling des Films besser rüber. Einfach das ruhige dahingeliten der Biker dem man staunend zuschaut. Ich persönlich finde S-W geiler.
Gruss Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (4. November 2004)

aha, da ich noch zwei andere Filme auch mitbestellt hab kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich die Kosten auch tragen muss. Oder hab ich`s falsch verstanden?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## kukuk3000 (4. November 2004)

Nein hast du nicht. Du must also auch das Porto bezahlen. Ausnahme du hast den Film "Rampage 3" mitbestellt

Unterdessen haben sie auch auf der NSMB homepage das Bestellformular akutalisiert so dass es nun klar ist. Neu steht dort:

Shipping Method:	Free Rampage Shipping Worldwide (order must include Rampage 3 DVD)	0.00

Gruss
Florian


----------



## phil - BB (4. November 2004)

kukuk3000 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wegen dem Porto habe ich denen ein Mail geschrieben und als Antwort folgendes bekommen
> I'm sorry Florian,
> 
> The shipping you chose was for orders that included the Red Bull
> ...



Zum SW Bild ... schau mal ins Setup vom DVD Player nach ... kannst das glaub bei den NTSC Optionen einstellen ... NTSC als Pal 60 wiedergeben oder als NTSC musst Du probieren, je nach Bildschirm/Beamer ... das müsste bei fast jedem DVD Player gehen ... ach ja wie der Film ist kann ich dann beurteilen wenn ich gewonnen habe


----------



## blaubaer (5. November 2004)

hab mir den Film jetzt schon 3mal angeschaut und     mann könnte ihn endlos anschauen 

endlich wieder mal ein Film wie Kranked 1 wo noch richtig gebiket wird, nicht immer nur höher, weiter, tiefer    

ein teil ist aber wirklich nur in schwarz - weiss und dann der übergang wieder zur farbe ist auch gut gemacht, als er hinter einem baum durchfährt    


@kukuk3000 kann aber auch am Kabel liegen, hatte das problem auch schon mal


----------



## Augus1328 (6. November 2004)

@kukuk3000:
Dann dürfte ich Glück haben. Den Red Bull Rampage3 hab ich mitbestellt    Aber dafür hab ich bis jetzt immer noch kein Ware erhalten, grumel. Wie lange dauert denn sowas?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Augus1328 (15. November 2004)

So, habe heute auch meine 3 DVDs erhalten. Musste ich allerdings bei der Zoll-Postverwahrung abholen. Ist das Normal, dass ich bei 70 Euro Warenwert noch 14 Euro beim Zoll abdrücken musste? War schon arg verdutzt, dass es so teuer ist.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## kukuk3000 (15. November 2004)

Na dann viel Spass mit dem genialen Video.
Übrigens ich musste keine Zollgebühren bezahlen.
Und Porto musstest du keines zahlen, da der Film Rampage3 dabei war oder?

Ich weiss allerdings, da ich viel in D bestelle das die Zollgebühren meistens so hoch sind da die irgend so ne Pauschale erheben, halt dafür das sie das Päckchen in die Finger genommen haben.


----------



## Augus1328 (16. November 2004)

Porto musste ich nicht bezahlen. Schon merkwürdig, dass Du keine Zollgebühren bezahlen musstest u. ich schon. 

Bewertung der Filme:
- The Collective ist wirklich gut, hat über die Gesamte Filmlänge nen guten Flow, gefällt mir extrem gut.
- Kranked5, ok aber nicht wirklich Neues dabei.
- RedBull Rampage 3, sehr kurze Spielzeit, Filmqualität gefällt mir nicht so gut

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Deleted3300 (29. November 2004)

Der Film ist sicher das Beste, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.

Einfach soulig und flowig! So, wie Freeride einmal war. Back to the roots, ich sag´s ja immer schon. Lieber mit flow und style und spirit anstatt möglichst krass.


gruß,
reno


----------



## Sawa (1. Dezember 2004)

Super Film mit absoluten Profi-Aufnahmen, dazu mit der passenden Musik unterlegt  
Und was die Fahrer da zeigen ist schon der Hammer (für mich jedenfalls).

Habe mir die DVD hier für incl. Porto für 31,90 Euro bestellt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81681&item=7116605505&rd=1

Ruckzuck geliefert, Original eingeschweisst, Tip-Top!

Spart evt. Ärger mit dem Zoll ( und lange Wartefristen  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (2. Dezember 2004)

Habe zwar auch bestellt (gestern), bin aber trotzdem neugierig:
wie lange ist denn ca. die Spieldauer?


----------



## Augus1328 (3. Dezember 2004)

ich glaub, det sind 45 min

Gruss
Oli


----------



## h-walk (3. Dezember 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zwar auch bestellt (gestern), bin aber trotzdem neugierig:
> wie lange ist denn ca. die Spieldauer?



ca. 39 Minuten der Originalfilm und ca. 5 Minuten die Bonustracks.

Greez
H-Walk


----------

